# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  ifree box V1.32 New update (2020-8-3)

## mohamed73

*ifree box V1.32 New update (2020-8-3)*     
​
New firmware and database inside this update,
More best support ipad mini4,ipad ai,ipad air2
Fix the iphone 7 ,8,8 Plus some bugs 
Download link:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

